# So?? First Impressions......iPhone 5



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

So what is everyone's first impressions? Much different than the 4S? What are some of your favorite and not so favorite features of the new iPhone 5?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

LTE for me was the biggest selling point. Once I actually picked it up and started using it, I was actually shocked at how much lighter it is than previous models, the height is actually a welcome addition as well. Definitely a great piece of technology.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I had never used a 4S. I was using a Galaxy Nexus for the last year, and had a 4 previous to that. I like the from factor of the 5. aboutt he same height as the Nexus, but it's not as wide and works nicely in one hand. It is very noticeably lighter than the 4 (and most likely 4S). LTE is great, and the WiFi range is very good (much better than the Nexus, which was dismal). 16:9 aspect ratio is great for movies and shows. I wish the iPad was also 16:9 ratio.

Other that that, it's still an iPhone. I tried Android for a year, and while it had lots of great features, I missed the iPhone for its ease of integratio with iTunes and Aperture, as we as the ability to control the various AirPlay speakers I have throughout the house. The 4S would have felt like a step back display-wise from my android device, but the 5 is what Apple needed to catch up.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Rounder said:


> LTE for me was the biggest selling point. Once I actually picked it up and started using it, I was actually shocked at how much lighter it is than previous models, the height is actually a welcome addition as well. Definitely a great piece of technology.


Great to hear, I'm glad all features you mentioned are a good experience for you.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

the panoramic photo option is cool. also like the fact that I can dictate a text message as well. the biggest surprise how light the phone is.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

I love mine.
The two best features are the size/weight but also I found the increased speed is a nice addition also.

Great piece of gear.

DavdH


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

No scuffs to bare metal?


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm pretty peeved. I haven't activated mine yet but I ordered an unlocked 64gb off the website and received it at noon today. Right out of the box, I see 3 spots where paint is missing on the metal band. i know it might not be a big deal to some, but it is to me, when I paid the full unsubsidized price. I'll see if I can get it swapped out this weekend and will definitely add Applecare. I'm still debating on a case, I've heard some models like the Incase slider actually do damage by removing band off the metal band.

I'm hoping this is a quality control issue for Apple and gets rectified soon.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I couldn't be happier with my new white iPhone. It is absolutely gorgeous. There are no blemishes in the finish. It is as gorgeous as a Tag Heuer watch but way light. The weight really is shocking in how feather light it is. Is is way faster than my iPhone 4 even on wireless. I haven't been able to check LTE yet because I guess Rogers is slammed and even four hours after calling them to activate they still haven't. 

I really couldn't be happier with a cell phone. It was worth the wait. 

Siri has been great so far.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*I Like!*

I like the look of the unit. I went for the black/slate. Looks very nice. Got a number of oows and ahhs at the office this morning when UPS dropped it off and I opened it. I really like the extra screen real estate. I have used iPhones from the original 2G, but went to the dark side (Google Nexus) for about two months earlier this year. I appreciated the larger screen than my 4S at the time, but I missed the ease of use and integration of an iOS device. One thing I didn't like about the larger Nexus screen was the width. Dropped it more than once trying one hand use that iPhones allow being narrower. So while some may not like it, I do prefer the taller screen without the width increase.

So for me so far I love the look, screen size and the light feeling in the hand. Seems much lighter than it really is vs the 4S. I won't lie....I am worried about the black finish scratching and coming off. I already found one extremely small chip. Too small to get worked up about, but a sure sign of how easy the finish may be damaged. It won't leave the house until it's in a case.

As for performance....no comment yet. Although I finally manged to successfully switch my sim over on the rogers website it still hasn't been processed on their end as I have no service.

Anyway, I like what I see so far and was happy to pull the trigger less than a year from my 4S purchase.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

spiffychristian said:


> Mine had some finish blemishes on the back but I'm over it...


Things could be worse.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the new slate back on the iPhone 5. it feels so much lighter than the iPhone 4, and now looking at the iPhone 4 the screen looks so small!


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

my first impression LTE blazing fast on Fido!!!!!!!!!!! what a HUGE difference, well worth it.. cant believe same price plan 3g/4G good on rogers/fido for no increase there!


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm loving many features, but realized how great Siri is while watching old episodes of Seinfeld yesterday. I wondered how old Bryan Cranston was when he was Tim Watley, or information on other actors that popped up in episodes. I just started asking Siri questions and I was impressed by how well Siri understood me and responded to pretty much every question. 

I am excited to use Panorama feature when the weather is better. I tried yesterday, but the weather was so crappy there was nothing nice to shoot. It worked flawlessly though.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Things could be worse.


Is that yours? Ouch


----------



## JPDeM (Jul 31, 2010)

This is an improvement over my old 3GS as even with updates of OS the 3GS could not perform a lot of the new functionalities.
However, other than the slightly larger screen I don't much difference with my girlfriend's 4S. I mean, a lot of the features mentioned above like panorama and others are also available on the 4S.
I usually carry my phone in my back pocket. I may have to change my habit, I am afraid to break the phone as it feels a little flimsy.
My biggest beef is how terrible the maps are. Some experts are comparing these maps with the google maps and it is not even close. Imagine that they do these tests in San Francisco, the best spot in the world for Apple maps. Don't expect any maps when you travel.
Any ways, it is a nice phone but not a life changing experience. It is quite expensive but I like the integration with my other Apple products and Apple has great after sale service.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Things could be worse.


I hope that is a pic from someone's drop test and not yours!


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I have an unlocked 64GB one on order but I checked the 5 out today. Quick observations compared to the 4S:

The camera is fast!
It is significantly lighter and thinner. 

I didn't play with the apps to much so I don't have any comment on overall speed. 

The anodizing is going to wear away at the bevels - it's likely type 2 and not hard anodized. Anodizing is vulnerable on sharp edges - the aluminum is still soft underneath.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh and I'd have to add that call quality seems much improved.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

greensuperman32 said:


> I hope that is a pic from someone's drop test and not yours!


Not mine. Someone posted on Reddit.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I really love the whole phone. Amazing leap from my 3GS!! But the data may be a little too fast. Seems I've long gone over my data limit. Hmmmm the could vs Telus.... n my wallet!


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

I lined up all night for the 5 at Sherway.

Battery life is amazing for me. Destroys the 4S. About on par with my 4, if not better.

My phones battery doesnt go as far as most. I do over 100,000+ iMessages a month, about 10,000 texts in and 10,000+ out, and 2000-4000 minutes. But my 5 got me a full day, Twice, Very rare for me.

The speed is amazing, LTE is awesome. I'm one of the few lucky ones to have an unlimited data plan.

I find the phone is _wayy_ too light.

I found myself a case and screen protector today. I went with the Speck FabShell and a Trü screen protector I found at a ROGERS store. (Had to go in to get a cable box swapped, one failed.)

The bigger screen was awkward at first. But once I got used to it. It's amazing. You can see so much more.

Lightning connector for me is meh. I have 10-20 iPod/iPhone cables. So I need to buy a bunch of the new ones. 5 atleast. Earpods are a lot better then the old earphones Apple gave out. I still prefer my urbanears though. Not too sure how I like the audio jack being on the bottom though.

My iPhone 5 got 1646 in Geekbench. My old iMac G5 got 1225, Amazing.

All in all. I love my iPhone 5. Best phone I've bought so far. 4S felt unstable to me. Battery life was horrid. All my complaints about the 4S Apple seems to have solved with the 5.

I went for the 64GB black.

-M


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

*Nice!*

I received my 32 gig 5 on Friday afternoon, picked up the nano sim yesterday morning. Surprisingly the Rogers website was working well yesterday morning, the sim change went smoothly and I had LTE within 10 minutes. 

I am coming from a 3GS which I have used for 2+ years, the 5 is so much nicer as far as looks and feel. The speed with which sites load is incredible, I am very impressed. The transition from my old phone to the new one was a little slow using iTunes but everything worked well. I got the black/slate iPhone, I have no issues with quality of the finish on the phone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I got a chance to play with an iPhone 5 (actually two -- one of each colour) today. The speed is impressive, the weight is AMAZING, but for me it is the fit and finish on this device ... it feels like the iPhone, perfected. Later that day someone was showing me their S III, man did it feel cheap, plasticy and heavy by comparison! (also, I was surprised how laggy it was ... compared to my iPhone 4!)

But anyway, I didn't really notice the screen difference, I looked great of course but not that different from my iPhone, just an incremental improvement. I think the finish, the screen and the weight are going to be big selling points.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got my 32 GB white iPhone 5 yesterday and it is all the things people are saying in this thread. 

Mine appears to be an exception though as the touch screen is not very responsive. A simple touch of a link or button is all it should take to be like my iPhone 4, but not this one. I have to pound on the glass several times to get it to react in some games. It is like the touch screen goes 'dead' and the only way to get it to work is to relaunch whatever app I am using. Methinks this one will be headed for the Apple store in a few days for a replacement if it does not improve.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thought*



SINC said:


> I got my 32 GB white iPhone 5 yesterday and it is all the things people are saying in this thread.
> 
> Mine appears to be an exception though as the touch screen is not very responsive. A simple touch of a link or button is all it should take to be like my iPhone 4, but not this one. I have to pound on the glass several times to get it to react in some games. It is like the touch screen goes 'dead' and the only way to get it to work is to relaunch whatever app I am using. Methinks this one will be headed for the Apple store in a few days for a replacement if it does not improve.


Perhaps this maybe a silly question but did you take off the clear packaging film off the screen?
I only ask because your description is exactly the way the iphone 5 reacts when the film is still on.

Too bad you are having problems. It really puts a damper on the fun with your new device.

DavidH


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Really enjoying my new 5, especially the screen: awesome clarity and colour.

One niggle, though. When using the ear pods, I thought the button on the cord should toggle play/pause on iTunes. Didn't it used to work this way? Are my ear pods defective?

Craig


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

It's really a little marvel. I was sort of worried when everyone started complaining about how nothing had changed and Apple is falling behind etc but holding one in your hand silences all that chatter for me.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

All I am worried about in getting one is all the issues with people having scratches right out of the box. That's why I will go for white this time around if not for any reason than a change.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> I got my 32 GB white iPhone 5 yesterday and it is all the things people are saying in this thread.
> 
> *Mine appears to be an exception though as the touch screen is not very responsive.* A simple touch of a link or button is all it should take to be like my iPhone 4, but not this one. I have to pound on the glass several times to get it to react in some games. It is like the touch screen goes 'dead' and the only way to get it to work is to relaunch whatever app I am using. Methinks this one will be headed for the Apple store in a few days for a replacement if it does not improve.


A problem just like yours SINC.

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-iphone-ipad...-rid-stock-games-center-apps.html#post1220372


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Grabbed my 5 a Speck FabShell yesterday and a Trü:: Screen protector. (All they had.)

Really happy with it.

-M


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Ants said:


> the panoramic photo option is cool. also like the fact that I can dictate a text message as well. the biggest surprise how light the phone is.


I still can't get over how light it is also. It feels like something is missing, like ummm, the battery? I held my 4S and my 5 in my hand, could totally feel the difference in weight. The screen size is also very nice, I love it.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

iheartmac said:


> It's really a little marvel. I was sort of worried when everyone started complaining about how nothing had changed and Apple is falling behind etc but holding one in your hand silences all that chatter for me.


I couldn't agree more. The larger screen and the light weight is a pleasure to hold and use.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Very light, surprises everyone who get it in their hand. 
Very fast loading times, but that was expected (I upgraded from a 4).
Light as a feather.
Maps app sucks and don't suck at the same time. Sucks because you have to double-check every destination with gmaps just in case it ****s it up (It could not find an address until I put "street" at the end...). But turn-by-turn is dedicated-gps-good. Bonus: you can switch app, you get a green band on top of the screen to get back and the voice directions are still spoken.
Did I mention it's light?
LTE is crazy good, but that's not an apple feature.


----------



## jyyz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Does it come with a battery??*

The good:


Super light
Significantly improved call quality - sound
Improved speaker phone 
LTE is blazing fast
Camera does better in low light, and the panorama is great
The increased screen size works well, and I prefer it over the iPhone 4 screen

The bad:


I've had my original 5 replaced already: battery life on first phone, a 32GB, was half the advertised up to 8 hours.
Battery life on replacement phone was half the advertised up to 8 hours.
Build quality - my original 5 was perfect, the replacement one has minor knicks in the antenna ring, there is also a speck of dust under the camera lens. UGH!

The biggest issue has been battery life, it is remarkably substandard. My two year old iPhone 4 which has been heavily used still delivered roughly twice the usage time of this new phone. I guess it could be really bad luck to get two "defective" phones, maybe if I get a third things will be better... I'm really regretting my purchase at this point, and regretting having sold my iPhone 4.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

No....the phone isn't defective. The battery life is noticeably crappier than the 4. I never ended up with a 4S, but I heard that it was pretty crappy as well (and this one is better than the 4S apparenlty....).


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

My impressions:
- Screen size and weight are perfect, to the point that I don't want to see apple go bigger or lighter.
- speed of the device is noticeably faster. It just runs beautifully smooth.
- Battery life is worse than my 4s which was worse than my 4. Somewhat annoying but hoping there is a iOS fix.

To sum up: having gotten into the somewhat bad habit of buying new iPhones on a yearly basis, I feel airily confident that this will be my last upgrade for a while. There simply are no longer big enough differences between phone versions to warrant he expense. And while I don't regret the upgrade, it definitely wasn't necessary!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, it was worth it for LTE, and the camera is nice (I didn't have a 4S), but other than that.....I agree....the incremental upgrades (including the small changes in appearance) aren't really enough to get me as excited as previously.


----------



## Chagwa (Apr 23, 2009)

Upgrading from a 3 year old 3GS, the iPhone 5 feels so much faster and the screen is such a huge improvement; very nice with FaceTime. Call clarity is also much improved, sounds as clear as my Gigaset home phone. I got a black iPhone, so I'm mostly worried about the finish being apparently so easy to scratch.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Got a 64gb black today.. man is it light! I'm scared to hold it


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Checked a black one out in an AT&T store. 

- too light (IMO), I like my devices to have some heft to them.. I don't think the 4S is too heavy
- the screen's whites were just as cold as my 4S, no warmth there at all.. so again, seems like there will be variances from screen to screen
- the nicks in the black aluminum are unsightly (IMO), I would definitely want the white one, which is unfortunate because the black looks pretty bad ass

Also checked out the Galaxy 3, just for the heck of it. What a giant hunk of cheap feeling plastic. Honestly, people prefer these crappy things? I still don't like Android.. no matter how many facelifts they give it, it still feels very unintuitive and clunky to navigate. I wasn't thoroughly impressed with the screen either. It was nice, but certainly nowhere as amazing as some people make it out to be. The bigger screen real estate would be nice to have though.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Checked out the iPhone 5 today for the first time and I was surprisingly less than impressed with the look and feel of it. A6, LTE and the improved screen (already amazing to begin with) were the best features. I found the phone too light and the feel was really cheap. I expected a lot more after all the pictures and rave reviews. The slate looked badly beat up and really I think the iPhone 4 has a much more elegant design and feel. Maybe the design will grow on me or the 5S will have software features that lure me. Despite having a full subsidy on a hardware upgrade at my disposal, I have no temptation to upgrade from my unlocked 4S after spending time with it. It's all a matter of personal taste, but this version of the iPhone was the easiest to resist.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Here are my thoughts. The phone naked, as in no case. Its very thin, and light. With my griffin reveal case, it feels close to what my iphone 4 felt like. Weight wise with the case is a little better. I love LTE, that's when my phone is in LTE range. LTE is so fast. I used the turn by turn navigation yesterday. Was impressed by the low data usage imo. I drove approx 30km, and it took me about 40 mins (traffic). Phone used 252kb total (received and sent combined). Not bad at all. I thought it would use more data. Phone is a lot more responsive than my iphone 4. I never had the 4S, so I can't compare it to that. I haven't downloaded any video's or pictures yet to compare the quality, but I'm pretty sure it'll be better than my Ip4. I don't know if the battery life is worse than my 4, or it just might be dying faster because I'm currently using it more than I did with my iphone 4.

Overall I'm happy with the phone. Not a ground breaking phone imo, but still like it. I would say the biggest improvement is LTE, and I believe it runs 5ghz N. Well at least it connects to my AEBS @ 150mbps, where as my iphone 4 did 54mbps.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I have found carrying the phone in my pocket (nothing else inside) the screen has scratches.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

My two main feelings about the new iPhone 5 after a few days of use are: 1. It's a lot like my 3-year-old iPhone 3GS and 2. Yet it is much more highly refined, an evolution in design, form and function.

One of the nicest surprises: in early tests, Siri actually WORKS! Here are a few examples all of which worked flawlessly:
1. What time is sunset tonight?
2. Send john Dave's email address. (It really figured this out. Only thing is: it sent a text message and I wanted it to be an email. I tried again, but could not get Siri to understand that I wanted to send an email to someone which contained someone else's email address. Oh well. I could have just left it as a text message.)
3. Remind me to turn off the oven in 20 minutes.

There have been many more examples in these first 48 hours of use. Another thing is dictation. It works almost perfectly. I can answer emails now with dictation. Of course much of this is available on Android via Google, but it works very nicely on the Apple platform now with iPhone 5 and iOS 6 and is well integrated via Siri. I have to remember to use the dictation feature, but when I do, it truly works more often than not.

The camera is far better than on my 3GS. Huge difference. And low light tests are equally good. The camera is really amazing and I use that a lot in my work. The video is far better at 16:9 and higher resolution. Also, the camera and video are available for use in a second, very fast.

The phone is far faster. The LTE 4G radio is quite amazing. As fast as Wifi. Really makes a difference. All the other radios work fine. Bluetooth with my car and Wifi in the house.

The map application, notwithstanding all the complaints, works. I used it to get to friend's place way out in the suburbs and it was a difficult spot. This used a lot of data though. I'm going to go over my 100MB first level flex-data threshold on Fido if I stay with this phone and use it liberally. In actual fact, I'm using double the data that I used on my 3GS.

The phone does get scuffed easily. Within 48 hours I had a number of bare aluminum scuffs right along the sharp black aluminum chamfered edges--what everyone's complaining about. But I took it to the Apple store today and they ordered a replacement right away and they'll exchange it for free. Instead of that, I'm seriously thinking of returning this one to Apple and getting a white one instead. Unfortunately because I ordered it from the online store I have to arrange the exchange through them, not through the retail outlet. They are apparently two different entities. Apple's decision to use aluminum for the outside of the phone might turn out to be a big error. My old 3GS made of plastic and stainless steel is virtually fine after 3 years of use.

The new headphones seem slightly better than the old kind. I feel the difference is subtle. One thought: there are no metal parts on the outside of these new headphones--no wire mesh speaker grill. The old style headphones had metal screen grills on the front. I believe it is these metal screens that have scratched my new iPhone 5 because I carry the iphone and the headphones loose in my left hand pants pocket. Have been doing this for nearly a decade. Could it be that Apple redesigned the headphones because the "classic" ones were scratching the new aluminum phones? I've not seen anyone speculate about this anywhere yet.

The retina display of course is brilliant. Side by side with my 3GS there is no comparison. It's outstanding. Basically images are as sharp as photographic prints. I love it. Compared to the Galaxy S III, the display is OK but the Samsung display is bigger and just as beautiful colors wise, if not a bit more so in terms of saturation of colours.

Everyone goes on and on about the design and the feel of the new iPhone, but I'm not so head over heels. Compared to the organic curves of the iPhone 3GS, which fits nicely into the contours of your hand, the iPhone 5 feels somewhat uncomfortable. I never feel that I'm holding it properly. Should it be higher or lower? Why does it not just settle in and feel comfortable in my hand? 

You know what? It's too thin, too chiseled and too sharp angled. It's like a runway model. Absurdly thin, to the point of not being that practical, i.e. "huggable". All bony and emaciated, attractive only in the abstract. I hope we see the pendulum swing a bit more towards the Rubenesque for the next model. That would be a bold move, and perhaps it could mean a substantially bigger and more practical battery. I'd like to see a return to a curved back and a more ergonomic design that fits the human hand. Who wants such sharp square edges? It makes no sense.

Now we come to the issue of the battery. The iPhone 5 goes about a day and half on one charge. My first iPhone--the original, and even my 3GS before I upgraded to iOS 5.n was able to go up to three days without recharging. That kind of performance is a thing of the past, it seems. The competition is only slightly better. Maybe the Galaxy S III had a bit more energy oomph than the iPhone, but not much.

One thing I truly cannot understand with the iPhone 5. Why can we not have an informative Lock Screen as we do on the Android platform? When I was at the Genius Bar today at the Apple Store (registering my complaint about the scratches in less than 48 hours) I asked the Genius how could I create a lock screen that had simple things on it beyond the time of day. Could the new Notifications Centre put things on the lock screen like the current weather, my current new email messages, tweets, and facebook updates? NO. Impossible. First you have to swipe out of lock then swipe down to get the notifications. I thought this was quite lame, given the competition and all their widgets. Frankly, I don't understand Apple's reluctance to add this functionality. Well, as soon as the DevTeam releases a Jailbreak for the iPhone 5, I'll put a better Lock Screen on the phone, similar to Android's.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

@bshell, notifications can be put on the lock screen. Check your settings under notifications and turn on "view in lock screen" for each item that you would like to reference from there. A lot of customizations are available in settings, you just have to spend more time digging through to find them.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

phuviano said:


> with my griffin reveal case, it feels close to what my iphone 4 felt like. Weight wise with the case is a little better. I love lte.


+1


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

@Dumpling: Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. Please tell me how to get things like weather to show on the lock screen. I cannot figure out how to do this. I don't see an option in "Weather Widget" under Notifications for "View in lock screen". Even if I set a handful of items with "view in lock screen" = ON, nothing appears in my lock screen. So please let me know if there's something I'm missing. Does it only work if there's a *change* coming in the weather, and hence you need to be notified?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

1. The weather widget doesn't have the option to view on the lock screen. You'll want to download a weather app that offers that option.

2. As should be obvious, you don't get information on the lock screen unless there is a change. For example, I can set Groupon to notify me on the lock screen -- but it only does so at midnight, when the new deal is posted. Of course if I don't look at the iPhone until 7am, it greets me with this notice then.


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

I was hesitant to upgrade to the iPhone 5 when I first saw it revealed. I wasn't sure how I felt about the design changes and the added screen real estate as the 3.5 inch screen was what I was used to. My plan was to just upgrade to the iPhone 4S, but then I realized I'd probably be dissatisfied if I was upgrading and didn't upgrade to the newest iPhone available and decided to get the 5! I'm glad I did. Seeing it on the internet was nothing like holding it and seeing it in person. It's far more beautiful in person and amazingly light (although a bit too light perhaps? I'm afraid I'm going to forget it's in my hand and just let go!). It also feels like the switches and home button are more secure than the iPhone 4, which I like. And the added screen real estate = perfection. 

The benefits from the 4S and 5 didn't really seem to distinguish themselves, but the build quality and screen size really made this worthwhile. Of course, if I had a 4S instead of a 4 I would stick with my 4S and wait for the next iPhone. But over the 4, the 5 is a nice upgrade.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Svivie said:


> I was hesitant to upgrade to the iPhone 5 when I first saw it revealed. I wasn't sure how I felt about the design changes and the added screen real estate as the 3.5 inch screen was what I was used to. My plan was to just upgrade to the iPhone 4S, but then I realized I'd probably be dissatisfied if I was upgrading and didn't upgrade to the newest iPhone available and decided to get the 5! I'm glad I did. Seeing it on the internet was nothing like holding it and seeing it in person. It's far more beautiful in person and amazingly light (although a bit too light perhaps? I'm afraid I'm going to forget it's in my hand and just let go!). It also feels like the switches and home button are more secure than the iPhone 4, which I like. And the added screen real estate = perfection.
> 
> The benefits from the 4S and 5 didn't really seem to distinguish themselves, but the build quality and screen size really made this worthwhile. Of course, if I had a 4S instead of a 4 I would stick with my 4S and wait for the next iPhone. But over the 4, the 5 is a nice upgrade.


Went from a iPhone 4 to the 5 and its like night and day. The 5 is just so much better, way faster, better battery life and a bigger screen is always nice when your getting older. 

Love it


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's all really good to hear (really). Especially the part about getting older. It would not be good if that was not the case  .



kevkwas said:


> Went from a iPhone 4 to the 5 and its like night and day. The 5 is just so much better, way faster, better battery life and a bigger screen is always nice when your getting older.
> 
> Love it


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd definitely say after having mine for a few weeks, that the battery is inferior to the battery life I was having on the 4S. Not quite sure what the cause is, however in the diagnostic log, I have a daily log on awdd, and also log-aggregated. I have no clue what these are...

Overall though, I'm enjoying the phone. Still using it naked and have no problems with Scuffgate on my white model. 

I must say, that the only small annoyance is I still instinctively try to plug in my headphones at the top!!


----------

